# Sharp TV and



## scythis (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all
I just bought a Sharp HDTV and have hooked up my PC to it via the graphics card (ATI Radeon 4600)

My TV will accept VGA and HDMI. My video card has outputs for DVI, VGA, and HDMI. I hooked up my VGA cable to the TV and it looked alright, but not HD. Both Video and the desktop appear (too) sharp or too blurry. Even HD video appeared to be a bit off. 

How can I get the best possible picture from this card to the TV? I would really appreciate any advice about cables, codecs, or the like. 

Thanks! :tongue:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Try using a DVI/HDMI cord

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200584


----------

